# Tin roof insulating



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Do you plan on using this area for living space?
If not then you should be insulating the celing joist not the roof.


----------



## Deranged1 (Aug 23, 2008)

It's going to be used as a photo studio. Do I need to put a vapor barrier just across the roof joists? I won't be drywalling onto the rafters, it's triangulated to there is a lower crossbeam to drywall to.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Easiest think is this application would be spray foam but that makes replacing the roof, if required, a nightmare.

Best way to go would be rigid foam and then spray foam overtop.

You are going to need a vapor retarder being in that climate and what level will depend on code. Be prepared to spend a pretty penny on ccSPF.


----------



## Deranged1 (Aug 23, 2008)

The main thing is I want to make sure it doesn't leak onto the finished ceiling. What is the best way to fix a leak with tin? Apparently there is a few small leaks.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Depends on where and why it's leaking.
Did someone use nails instead of metal roofing screws?
Is it rusted?
Some pictures from outside might give us some clues.


----------



## Deranged1 (Aug 23, 2008)

It's not rusted, I am unsure what they used to fasten it. It's at my father in laws house. Just waiting to take possession on it.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Pictures of the exterior would help.

Why not just insulated the floor?


----------



## Deranged1 (Aug 23, 2008)

Walls and roof needed to be insulated. Would not be wise to not insulate the roof here in canada since all the heat rises right out the roof.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Warm air does rise, however, that does not change where the insulation/envelope layer should or should not be placed. 

If you air seal and insulate the attic floor, you will get the exact same performance out of that assembly and possibly better if done properly. All done at 1/3rd the price of spray foam.

If the attic is not conditioned, the insulation layer is not across the roof.

Is the roof/attic vented? i.e. gable vents?


----------



## Deranged1 (Aug 23, 2008)

_I see what you mean now, insulating above the drywall ceiling. I thought you meant the actual floor. I have too_ look if there are any gable vents, if not they can be added. Would I just place vapor barrier across the bottom side of upper chord on the truss?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Depending on the code requirements for you area, it may be required.

Make sure you air seal everything as the air loss is a bigger issue in most homes.

Just stopping the air loss will dramatically reduce the moisture movement and largely reduce the necessity of the vapor retarder level.


----------

